# My Green Glass Pistols



## GlassKitTin (May 12, 2020)

These are tops of my favourites in my collection. They are super cool because of the looks, I mean like how many other bottles you find like these? I’ve done a little research and they are Barsottini Vino Rosso bottles from the 60s, and not worth super much. But to me they are priceless! I love them. Have them hanging on the wall behind the garage bar facing each other like real duelling  pistols. They came out of a camper full of crap at my brother-in-law’s a few years ago. I would never trade them for anything, lol.


----------



## sandchip (May 16, 2020)

Very nice and ornate.  I can see why you're so proud of them.


----------

